# Gamer-Pc



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo

Also habe hier schon oft super HIlfe bekommen hab aber ein Problem und zwar ich hab im Moment dieses System im Auge:


Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Und diesem Monitor:

| Geizhals.at Deutschland

Habe auch diese Grafikkarte im Auge gehabt da ich sie schon fast hatte:


Gainward GeForce GTX 580 Phantom, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1794) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Wegen dem 850W Netzteil,will mir bald noch eine 2 Grafikkarte zulegen + 2 Monitore um die Nvidia Surrounding Technologie ausleben zu können.

Meine Frage jetzt : Könnt ihr mir ein passendes Gehäuse empfehlen,mir sagen ob die Grafikkarte für diesen Preis in Ordnung ist wenn nein eine andere Vorschlagen und mir sagen was eigentlich der Unterschied von einer Graka mit                            1.5 Gb Grafikspeicher und einer mit 3Gb ist!!

Bedanke mich schon mal ab hier!!                                          Meine Preisgrenze ist bei 1300€


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

SLI und 1155 ist ein rotes Tuch, davon würde ich Abstand nehmen.
Eine GTX 570 sollte reichen, die GTX 580 kannst du nehmen, aber für 3 Monitore wird das aber nur bedingt reichen.
Das Netzteil ist nicht besonders.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

SLI wird aber benötigt 1155 sind die heutigen prozessoren versteh ich net und andere haben gesagt das nur die gtx 580 gescheite fps hinbekommt und auserdem will ich 2 davon und was ist an dem netzteil nicht besonders??


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

1155 ist aber für SLI nicht gedacht und das Netzteil ist eben nur Durchschnitt, mehr nicht, ich würde da mehr ausgeben und vielleicht das Corsair AX kaufen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

So in etwa könnte man das machen:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed ~165
 Board: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125 oder ASUS P8P67 WS Revolution Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MSVDAA-G0EAY00Z) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
optional SSD: Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~90 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~175
 NT:  Corsair AX 750W ATX 2.3 (CMPSU-750AX) | Geizhals.at Deutschland 
Gehäuse: Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85  
 Kühler: EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35
 Graka: 2x GTX570 im Referenzdesign
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Also mir wurde hier schon gesagt das die gtx 580 die einzige ist die in 3d normal flüssig spielt


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also mir wurde hier schon gesagt das die gtx 580 die einzige ist die in 3d normal flüssig spielt


 
Öhm... Das ist falsch, du brauchst ungefähr die doppelte Leistung von 2D, da würde sogar ein GTX 560Ti SLI ausreichen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also mir wurde hier schon gesagt das die gtx 580 die einzige ist die in 3d normal flüssig spielt


 
Das hängt stark vom Spiel und vom Profil ab. Wie bei SLI brauchst du auch für 3D ein spezielles Profil. Ist das gut, läuft es gut, ist es schlecht, läuft es schlecht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:
			
		

> Also mir wurde hier schon gesagt das die gtx 580 die einzige ist die in 3d normal flüssig spielt



Kommt sich auf die Games an. Aktuell gibt es mit Witcher 2 und Crysis 2 DX11 zwei Games die schon ordentlich Leistung  brauchen.
Es gibt aber auch genügend Games die nicht 2 GTX 580 brauchen um in 3-D flüssig zu laufen.

Von daher hängt es von den Games ab die du spielst.

Softys Vorschlag mit 2 GTX570 ist aber auf jeden Fall eine gute Wahl.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

kweiß nicht so recht also hätt das paket hier eingeplant

Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland


Soll für die nächsten 2-5 jahre halten + crysis 2 3d +battlefield 3 3d+modern warfare 3 3d+++++


also wenn ich net in den nächsten jahren wieder aufrüsten will dann muss ich shcon relativ gutes zeug nehmen


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Ausreichen wird es, aber ich denke kaum das es auch so lange reicht wenn du immer in 3D zocken willst.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Wieso nicht?? Gehn se kaputt nehne aber denkt ihr wikrlich das sich in den nächsten paar jahren soviel in sahcen spiele graka und dem zeug ändert


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Naja von der Leistung her glaube ich es einfach nicht.  3D frisst ne ganze Menge und ich glaube nicht das eine GTX 580 da noch für die nächsten Jahre ausreicht.

Solltest vieleicht wirklich überlegen ob du nicht zwei GTX 570 oder vieleicht auch zwei GTX 560 Ti nimmst.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

aber die sind schlechter


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Wenn sie im SLI sind, sind sie besser. 
Ich denke das zwei GTX 560 Ti schon an die Leistung einer 580 rankommen


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Mit 2 Triple-Slot Grafikkarten, und einem Board, bei dem die beiden PCIe x16 Slots relativ nahe beieinander sind, wird SLI nicht wirklich gut funktionieren 

edit: 2 GTX560 Ti sind schneller als eine GTX580. Ich würde aber zu 2x GTX570 greifen.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

Eine GTX 580 liegt Pi mal Daumen auf einem GTX 460 SLI!
Und eine GTX 570 liegt ca. 10% hinter der GTX 580, eine GTX 560 Ti ca.25%!
Wenn die jetzt im SLI sind und es entsprechende Profile gibt...


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

habe vor 2 gtx 580 gainward phantoms reinzustecken


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> habe vor 2 gtx 580 gainward phantoms reinzustecken



Und das wird temperaturtechnisch nicht gut gehen. Der Abstand zwischen den beiden PCIe x16 Slots ist imo zu gering.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

und was passiert wenn beide zu nah dran sind die eine wird immer heißer aber ich zock ja auch net wie ein verrückter max. 2 std. auf einmall dann mach ich was anders


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

In deiner Wunschliste war nur eine GTX 580!
Ein GTX 580 SLI ist nur mit Referenzdesin oder Wakü zu empfehlen, wegen der Wärmeabfuhr!
Ich würde an deiner Stelle nur in ein GTX 560 Ti SLI investieren, da es deutlich leiser und billiger ist!
Ausreichen wird es allemal!
Du hast 75% der Lesitung bezahlst aber weniger als die Hälfte!


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir n großes Mobo mit genpgend abstand und eine WaKü für die Grakas und dann hast du kein Temp-Problem mehr. 
Allerdings kostet das ziemlich viel


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

und wie lang würden die gtx 560 ti sli halten und kann man damit crysis 2 flüssig in 3 d spielen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> und wie lang würden die gtx 560 ti sli halten und kann man damit crysis 2 flüssig in 3 d spielen


 
Sorry, ich hab so eine Billig-Kristallkugel, die nicht so weit in die Zukunft reicht, aber zur crysis 2 Frage sag ich ja!
Und wenn das GTX 560Ti SLI am Ende ist, dann ist das GTX 580 SLI auch stark am japsen!


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

3D benötigt etwa 40% mehr Grafikleistung im Vergleich zu 2D. Daher reichen 2 GTX560Ti für Crysis2 locker aus.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

und wie lange ungefähr die nächsten 2 jahre länger oder muss ich da sofort wieder aufrüsten

GTX 560Ti SLI könnt ihr mir mal nen link kopieren


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> und wie lange ungefähr die nächsten 2 jahre länger oder muss ich da sofort wieder aufrüsten


Ich denke mal, dass du nicht aufrüsten musst!



> GTX 560Ti SLI könnt ihr mir mal nen link kopieren


2x EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561-KR) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Mit der da z.B. sollte das gut funktionieren: EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

edit: Hans war schneller


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Du musst gar nichts "sofort" ausrüsten.

Wie lange das hält, kann dir Niemand sagen.  Es sei denn jemand hat eine Zeitmaschine.
Kommt eben drauf an wie sich die Spielewelt entwickelt.

Wenn du auf das 3D spielen zumindest später verzichten könntest, dann reichen die Karten bestimmt für mindestens ein Jahr.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wenn du auf das 3D spielen zumindest später verzichten könntest, dann reichen die Karten bestimmt für mindestens ein Jahr.




WAS?? Will 3d eigentlich shco für 2 jahre behalten und die nächsten 3-4 jahre auf hd spielen


Hier mal mein Komplettsystem:

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288&nmerk=609907

Noch irgendwelche Veränderungen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> WAS?? Will 3d eigentlich shco für 2 jahre behalten und die nächsten 3-4 jahre auf hd spielen


 
Das geht auch (wahrschienlich) noch locker damit!


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> und wie lange ungefähr die nächsten 2 jahre länger oder muss ich da sofort wieder aufrüsten
> 
> GTX 560Ti SLI könnt ihr mir mal nen link kopieren


 
Das kann dir niemand sagen, da wir nicht wissen, was so kommen wird.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Gainward GeForce GTX 560 Ti Phantom, 2GB GDDR5, VGA, 2x DVI, HDMI (1848) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
was isn mit der die kost nur 50€ mehr hat aber doppelt so viel grakaspeicher und is besser oder nicht


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)

Der doppelte Grakaspeicher bringt bei einer GTX 560 Ti wenig, aber wieder gilt hier: SLI im Referenz-Design!


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

also 2 mal die hier
EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti FPB, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (01G-P3-1561-KR) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juli 2011)




----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Noch irgendwelche veränderungen???


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Jup.

Festplatte würde ich keine Hitachi nehmen, lieber eine Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ oder eine WD Caviar Blue!

Von diesem Power-LAN-Dings habe ich aber keinen Plan


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Im Referenz-design ist egal welcher Hersteller. Du kannst die nehmen, die dir am besten gefällt.

Ja, lieber die Spinpoint F3.

Mein Geschmack ist das Gehäuse ja nicht. Von Cooler Master würde ich eher das. CM 690 II nehmen.

Kannst bei Caseking auf der Seite ja mal den Gehäusefinder bemühen. Würde mich interessieren, was Fr dir vorschlägt...


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Weiß das dies jetzt weng blöd ist aber hab mal weng rumgeschaut und diehier soll extra dafür gemacht worden sein ist die besser im preisleistungsverhältnis oder schlechter

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a519520.html sie frisst nur viel mehr strom


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab den Satz jetzt 3x gelesen, und versucht zu vestehen. Ohne Erfolg


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Geht mir auch so! 

@mentalist:
Wofür soll die extra gemacht sein?


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Er hat gesagt er hat ein wenig rumgeschaut und die 480 gefunden. Nur verbraucht die mehr Strom.


Ich würde sie nicht nehmen. 

Naja gut, ich als Grafikfanatiker könnte auch nie in 3D spielen, weil ich dann nicht die komplette Qualität genießen könnte


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Wollte nur wissen ob diese graka 

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a519520.htm

vllt doch noch ein stückchen besser ist als die 560 da diese speziel für die sorrounding technologie gemacht wurde


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Klar ist sie besser, weil sie mehr Leistung hat.

Aber im SLI hast du dann das Problem mit der Hitze und dem Verbrauch


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Die wurde nicht mehr dafür gemacht als die 560 auch.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Dann würde ich eher 2x GTX570 nehmen, statt der 2x GTX480. Die wird noch heißer und lauter und zieht mehr Strom als die GTX570


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

also was etz gtx 560 gtx 570 gtx 480??? welche sind die besten reines preisleistungsprinzip stromverbrauch und eigene meinung von welcher würdet ihr 2 nhemen


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Ich denke auch, dass die 570er eher dein Fall sind. Die 480er ist eigentlich nicht mehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

2x GTX560Ti finde ich am besten. Nur wenn Du mit 2x GTX480 kommst, meine ich, dass dann noch 2x GTX570 besser wären (als 2xGTX480)


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Hast du eigentlich schon ein 3D-vision Paket oder noch nicht?
H
Wenn nicht, hast du es schon einmal ausprobiert? 

Ich persönlich bin kein Freund dieser Technik. Solltest du auch auf 3D verzichten können, so wären zwei HD 6970 auch was für dich.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

nein noch nicht aber mann kann sich ja weng zeit lassen mal ne allgemeinere frage wann kommen den neue grakas raus also der nachfolger von gtx 590 und radeonhd6990


----------



## Lynx laser (7. Juli 2011)

ist glaub ih noch nicht fest aber ergänzt mich wenn ich falsch liege


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Hmmm...
Google
Hab ca 4 Sekunden gebraucht.

Nvidia GTX 600 to Be Released in Q4 2011 Using 28nm Manufacturing Node, Rumors Say - Softpedia

Oder hier

AMD Mobility Radeon HD 7000 Series Reality by Q4-2011 | techPowerUp


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Die kommen meistens Ende/Anfang des Jahres.

Mist, zu langsam.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juli 2011)

Die GTX 590 wurde doch gerade erst vorgestellt. Die wird ein Jahr laufen, bestimmt.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Ich glaub er hat die nur genommen, weil es die Topmodelle sind.


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

*
*

Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at EU

Noch irgendwas zu ergänzen auszubessern


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich würde 570er nehmen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Du hast jetzt nur EINMAL die GTX 560 Ti ausgewählt.

Ich dachte du willst sie zweimal verwenden?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Jup. Noch die 2. GTX560 TI dazu, dann passt das schon


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

erst später also am anfang erst 1 monitor + 1 gtx 560 oer 570 und dann weihnachten oder 2012 2 monitore + 2. gtx 560 oder 570


DA ich ja ein bluray laufwerk hab kann ich da dan auch 3 d filme anschauen??


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Nimm die 570er, oder falls kein 3D die 6970.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2011)

Hey, da es hier ja um 3D geht wollt ich kurz fragen wie muss ich mir 3D beim zocken vorstellen ist das dann wie im Kino fliegen einem dann die Kugeln  an einem Vorbei oder sieht das Bild nur anders aus?^^


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:
			
		

> erst später also am anfang erst 1 monitor + 1 gtx 560 oer 570 und dann weihnachten oder 2012 2 monitore + 2. gtx 560 oder 570



Dann würde ich an deiner Stelle die 570 nehmen. Die hat so viel Power, dass du momentan so ziemlich alles auf max. spielen kannst.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Hey, da es hier ja um 3D geht wollt ich kurz fragen wie muss ich mir 3D beim zocken vorstellen ist das dann wie im Kino fliegen einem dann die Kugeln  an einem Vorbei oder sieht das Bild nur anders aus?^^


 
Naja, hat nicht so ne super Qualität wie manche Filme im Kino, und ich finde das besonders durch die Brille, die Grafik nicht mehr so toll aussieht.

Und mich nervt die Brille sehr


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

und welche 570 würdet ihr mir vorschlagen??


----------



## -mentalist- (7. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja, hat nicht so ne super Qualität wie manche Filme im Kino, und ich finde das besonders durch die Brille, die Grafik nicht mehr so toll aussieht.
> 
> Und mich nervt die Brille sehr


 

Aber ist es das geld wert also ist es gut atemberaubend??


----------



## Seeefe (7. Juli 2011)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja, hat nicht so ne super Qualität wie manche Filme im Kino, und ich finde das besonders durch die Brille, die Grafik nicht mehr so toll aussieht.
> 
> Und mich nervt die Brille sehr


 
Aso danke. Wollts nur mal so wissen noch ein Grund mehr warum ich mir 3D nicht zulegen werde xD War aber auch nie son Fan davon auch nicht von 3D im Kino


----------



## Robonator (7. Juli 2011)

Die Phantom  

Was ist eigentlich aus den ultra übertakteten geworden? wo stecken die eigentlich?

Ich glaube das waren die BEAST Versionen, die hatten doch verdammt viel Leistung oder nicht?


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> und welche 570 würdet ihr mir vorschlagen??



Die GTX570 hat etwa 10-15% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu einer GTX560Ti, der Aufpreis ist aber saftig. Wenn Du die Mehrleistung im Bereich der kritischen fps umrechnest, siehst Du, dass die nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn der GTX560Ti die Luft ausgeht.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die GTX570 hat etwa 10-15% Mehrleistung im Vergleich zu einer GTX560Ti, der Aufpreis ist aber saftig. Wenn Du die Mehrleistung im Bereich der kritischen fps umrechnest, siehst Du, dass die nicht mehr viel reißt, wenn der GTX560Ti die Luft ausgeht.



Der Leistungsunterschied liegt eher zwischen 15 und 20% und günstige GTX 570 gibt es schon ab 235€ also ist der Aufpreis gegenüber der 560Ti gar nicht mal so saftig, wie ich finde.


----------



## Softy (7. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der Leistungsunterschied liegt eher zwischen 15 und 20% und günstige GTX 570 gibt es schon ab 230€ also ist der Aufpreis gegenüber der 560Ti gar nicht mal so saftig, wie ich finde.



Ja. Bei pixmaniaaaaaaaaaaa  Da bestellst Du, und die Grafikkarte kommt dann einfach nicht


----------



## Cook2211 (7. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Ja. Bei pixmaniaaaaaaaaaaa  Da bestellst Du, und die Grafikkarte kommt dann einfach nicht



Stimmt, hast recht. Hatte ich nicht gesehen, sondern nur die Gesamtübersicht. Auf dem Handy ist das etwas mühselig, sorry.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Juli 2011)

Hey Mentalist, wenns nicht 3D sein muss hat die HD 6970 sogar einen Vorteil für dich. Du kannst sofort 3 oder mehr Monitore anschließen und musst nicht erst eine zweite Karte kaufen.
Nur als Vorschlag, ist mir eben erst eingefallen.
War z.b. für mich auch ein Grund...


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Ja des wollt ich auch fragen lohnt der aufpreis von 180€ wegen ner 2. graka und der 130€ der 3d vision kit 

Also ist 3-d spielen das geld wert???


----------



## Robonator (8. Juli 2011)

ICH finde nicht.   Meiner meinung nach sollte man schon noch warten. Mich stört bis jetzt die Brille und die Grafik.
Dann lieber auf die neuen Monitore warten die (ich glaube auf der Cebit) vorgestellt wurden. Denn bei denen brauchst du keine Brille für 3D


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Ja des wollt ich auch fragen lohnt der aufpreis von 180€ wegen ner 2. graka und der 130€ der 3d vision kit
> 
> Also ist 3-d spielen das geld wert???



Bevor Du das kaufst, würde ich unbedingt schauen, dass Du das Ganze erstmal irgendwo ausprobieren kannst. Manche bekommen da relativ schnell Kopfschmerzen oder Schwindel.


----------



## Lordac (8. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also ist 3-d spielen das geld wert?


ich habe noch kein Spiel in 3D gesehen, aber bei Filmen ist es bei mir so das ich 3D nicht unbedingt haben muss und es aus meiner Sicht hier und da "Augenwischerei" ist. Der Film (bzw. in diesem Fall das Spiel) muss gut sein, dann kann gut gemachtes 3D dies noch aufwerten (wenn man es vertägt), taugt der Film bzw. das Spiel nichts, finde ich 3D für die Katz, auch wenn es noch so gut gemacht ist.

Jeder neue Trend kostet zu Beginn meist viel Geld, wenn es dir das wert ist dann kauf entsprechende Hardware, ansonsten würde ich noch etwas warten, ich würde aber auch auf jeden Fall versuchen es vorher irgendwo zu testen.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

3D ist genauso abhängig von Profilen wie SLI. Ist das Profil mist, bringt das Spieß kein Spaß.
Dann musst du extra vor dem Rechner sitzen. Hin und her schwenken stört den 3D Eindruck.

Teste es echt mal aus, bevor du eine Menge Geld ausgibst und dann unzufrieden bist.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Also meine Meinung dazu verbessert mich wenn ioch falsch liege

Pro ( für mich):
-Ich bin selbst Brillenträger d.h mich würde wahrscheinlich die Brille nicht so nerven

-Mich würde es auch nicht stören die Auflösung ein bisschen runterzustellen nur damit ich 3-D flüssig spielen kann

Kontra (für mich):
-Weiß in Gottes Namen nicht wo ich des ausprobieren soll weil ich am Ar*** der Welt wohne
-Habe in meinem Leben (leider) noch nie 3-D gesehen (bin immer zu faul ins Kino zu gehen)

Aber wir sind uns doch alle einig das wenn man auf was atemberaubendes aus ist noch ein paar Jahre warten soll,da die Technick im Moment noch nicht ausgereift ist.

Ps: Da ich noch nie 3-D gesehen habe kann ich mir nicht erklären wie man ohne Brille 3-D sehen kann (da hier gesagt wurde,das Celit Monitore ohne Brille herausbringt)


Und ist eine Surrounding Technick ohne 3-D also von Ati empfehlenswert ( auch von Nvidia) heißt nur auf 3 Monitoren spielen ohne 3-D???


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Afaik gibt es nvidia 3D-Vision (3D auf einem Monitor) und 3D-Vision Surround (2D oder 3D auf 3 Monitoren). Bei AMD gibt es Eyefinity (2D auf bis zu 6 Monitoren) und HD3D (3D auf einem Monitor)

Bei 3D ohne Brille wird statt des Polarisationsfilters in der Brille die Polarisation durch eine spezielle Beschichtung direkt auf dem Monitor bewerkstelligt.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es nvidia 3D-Vision (3D auf einem Monitor) und 3D-Vision Surround (2D oder 3D auf 3 Monitoren). HD3D (3D auf einem Monitor)


 
Also weiß ja nicht wie die leistungen sind bei AMD aber is da 3-D besser überlege nämlich:

1. 1 Monitor und Nvidia Grafikkarte ( 3-D Vsion) also nur auf einen 
2. 3 Monitore und Nvidia Grafikkarte ( Nvidia 3-D) Surrounding Technick
3. 1 Monitor und AMD Grafikkarte (3-D auf einem MOnitor)
4. 3 Monitore und AMD Grafikkarte ( ohne 3-D)

Was ist die schlauste Lösung und billigste oder vielleicht doch noch warten und erst ohne räumliches 3-D zocken


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Die schlaueste Lösung ist, sich das ganze erstmal irgendwo anzuschauen. Vielleicht auf ner Messe oder so. 

Die billigste Lösung ist Zocken in 2D auf einem Monitor . Denn für 3D brauchst Du ~40% mehr Grafikleistung, nen teuren 120Hz Monitor und die 3D Brille.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> 1. 1 Monitor und Nvidia Grafikkarte ( 3-D Vsion) also nur auf einen
> 2. 3 Monitore und Nvidia Grafikkarte ( Nvidia 3-D) Surrounding Technick
> 3. 1 Monitor und AMD Grafikkarte (3-D auf einem MOnitor)
> 4. 3 Monitore und AMD Grafikkarte ( ohne 3-D)
> ...



Also ich kann dir sagen, dass Lösung zwei die am wenigsten sinnvolle ist.
Für 3 Monitore plus 3-D kämst du noch nicht mal mit zwei GTX580 hin.
Also diesen Punkt würde ich schon mal streichen.
Entweder 3-D auf einem Monitor oder 2-D auf 3 Monitoren.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Entweder 3-D auf einem Monitor oder 2-D auf 3 Monitoren.


 
Genau des hab ich mir auch gedacht aber ist 3-D auf einem Monitor besser als 2-D auf 3 Monitoren


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Das ist absolute Geschmackssache


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

Einige Leute bekommen Kopfschmerzen vom zocken/Filme schauen in 3-D, aber das ist bei jedem anders. Da hilft wirklich nur (wenn möglich) ausprobieren.
Man kann da irgendwie nicht eine klare Empfehlung dafür oder dagegen geben.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Du kannst ja mal in nen 3D Film im Kino gehen. Wenn Du Dich da schon in die Popcorn-Tüte übergeben musst, würde ich das mit 3D lassen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Versuch erst mal ein Monitor.
Bei drei Monitoren in 3D musst du perfekt sitzen, da du sonst nicht korrekt auf die Monitore guckst.
Ich hab das mal gesehen, als ich in Taiwan war und fand das nicht so berauschend. Weil ohne Brille geht gar nichts.


----------



## Cook2211 (8. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst ja mal in nen 3D Film im Kino gehen. Wenn Du Dich da schon in die Popcorn-Tüte übergeben musst, würde ich das mit 3D lassen.



Das wäre einen Versuch wert


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Aber kein Pr0n in 3D gucken, sonst kommst du hart raus und ärgerst dich, dass es die Kinetic Steuerung nicht auch für den PC gibt.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Ist der Unterschied eigentlich so riesig wenn man auf 3 Monitoren spielt als wenn man auf einem monitor 3-D spielt weil ich zu diesen Varianten neige heißt entweder 3 Monitore ohne 3-D oder 1 Monitor mit 3-D was denkt ihr ist besser schaut besser aus bringt das bessere Feeling


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Du könntest Dir ja einen 27" oder noch größeren Monitor holen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

3 Monitore sind fett, fetter geht kaum, das einzige, was stört ist der Rand der Schirme. Daher bin ich ja für einen gebogenen OLED Monitor mit 9600x1920 Pixel Auflösung.


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Und wer bezahlt den Schnickschnack?


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Entweder 1 Monitor 3-D oder 3 Monitore ohne 3-D was ist /wäre für euch besser 
Softy hat schon recht entweder 1 nen 27 Zoller (mit 3-D) oder größer oder 3 kleinere(aber 3)


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Und wer bezahlt den Schnickschnack?



Ich wer sonst
 Deswegen will ich mir bei 3-D auch absolut sicher sein weil denke mal das Gamen auf 3 Monitore doch weng geiler ausschaut als auf einem Monitor aber wieder auf dem einen in 3-D


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Nen 27" mit 3D gibt es afaik nicht. Ich meinte damit 2D auf einem großen Monitor


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Und wer bezahlt den Schnickschnack?


 
Ich bin bereit für so einen Monitor eine entsprechende Summer zu bezahlen.


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Naja ich bin Schüler und kann mir das finanziell im Moment leider nicht leisten  Außerdem steh ich gar nicht auf 3 Monitore. So mal zocken ist zum spaß ganz lustig aber des zieht einem bei ner runde bc2 bloß die k/d runter ;(


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

Wenn du nur zum Spaß zockst und Schüler bist, vergiss den 3D Kram, spiele in 2D und warte, bis sich der 3D Kram entwickelt hat, du hast ja noch Zeit.


----------



## Hydroxid (8. Juli 2011)

Eben und ich zocke nicht nur zum Spaß...


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Kannst du mir mal nen link zu dem gebogenen oled monitor zu geben

Danke das ich mich entschieden hab nehme 3 MOnitore ohne 3-d hier wiederru welche graka könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Kannst du mir mal nen link zu dem gebogenen oled monitor zu geben


 
Den gibt es noch nicht, das ist ja mein Problem.


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Danke das ich mich entschieden hab nehme 3 MOnitore ohne 3-d hier wiederru welche graka könnt ihr mir dafür empfehlen



Für 3x FullHD würde ich 2x HD6950 oder HD6970 vorschlagen.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Für 3x FullHD würde ich 2x HD6950 oder HD6970 vorschlagen.


 
Kann ich mit einer Hd 6970 auf 3 Monis auf HD spielen?? Oder sind 2 6950 besser??


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Nein, ich meinte 2x HD6950 oder 2x HD6970. (alle mit jeweils 2GB VRAM). Wenn Dir die Lautstärke egal ist, 1x HD6990


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

oh man des kostet wieder 500€
 Denk mal fang mit einem MOnitor und einer HD6970 an und arbeite mich auf 2 hoch bzw. 3 monitore hoch


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Poste am besten mal Deine bisherige Zusammenstellung. Fürs Feintuning


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Gamer-Pc | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Ich dachte, Du wolltest 3D weglassen? Weil Du im Moment nen 3D fähigen Monitor (bzw. 3 Stück) in der Wunschliste hast?  

Beim Monitor würde ich darauf achten, dass der seitliche Rahmen möglichst schmal ist. Und für Crossfire ist eine HD6970 im Referenzdesign besser geeignet. 

Der Rest ist prima


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Softy vllt kannst ma mal nen link mit nem geeigneten monitor kopieren und eine geeignet graka also links wären gut


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Ich bin mir da auch nicht sicher, ich denke, dass ein S-IPS Panel besser wäre, weil Du ja nur auf den mittleren Monitor direkt von vorne drauf schaust.

Graka könntest Du z.B.  2x  PowerColor Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6970 2GBD5-M2DH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen.


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Suche also noch 3 MOnitore mit möglichst kleiner Rahmen bei ideen einfach hier posten wiel ich von monis aber sowas von keine Ahnung hab


----------



## Phanto (8. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Den gibt es noch nicht, das ist ja mein Problem.


 

aber sie arbeiten dran
125 Zoll gebogener Plasma von Shinoda
http://www.sed-fernseher.eu/alienware-zeigt-gebogenes-42-zoll-display-fuer-gamer


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Samsung SyncMaster BX2250, 21.5" (LS22B5HVFH/LS22B5HVFE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der hier sieht nicht shclecht aus was meint ihr?
(bitte gebt mir noch andere Vorschläge)


----------



## Softy (8. Juli 2011)

Wie gesagt, finde ich ein IPS-Panel geeigneter als ein TN-Panel, weil der Betrachtungswinkel größer ist, und die Farben dadurch nicht / weniger verblassen, wenn man nicht im 90°-Winkel draufschaut (was ja bei 3 Monitoren der Fall ist). Ich schlage mal den ASUS ML229H, 21.5" (90LMD1101T00061C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland vor.

Im Zweifelsfall würde ich hier einen Thread aufmachen: Monitore


----------



## -mentalist- (8. Juli 2011)

Entweder dieser:
LG Electronics Flatron IPS236V, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder von dennen einer:
Samsung SyncMaster FX2490HD LED, 24" (LS24F9DSM) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Ps: Wollt mal fragen ob man nicht noch weng runtergehn kann vom Preis bei der Zusammenstellung:
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288&nmerk=599146

Vllt anderes Cd-Lauwerk billigeres Gehäuse das net gut ausschaun muss+ billigeres netzteil oder sind wir hier shcon beim minimalen preis


----------



## -mentalist- (9. Juli 2011)

Hey 
Hab in Youtube noch gesehen das man die Eyefinity Technick auch mit einer Radeon Karte spielen kann wieso sollte ich also 2 nehmen??
*
*


----------



## Rurdo (9. Juli 2011)

die Eyefinity-Technik IST nur unter Radeon karten machbar! und Eyefinity bedeutet 3-9Monitore... also nix mit 2..
wo ist dein Mainboard im Geizhals Warenkorb?

nimms so:

ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Mainboard
Intel Core i5-2500K, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed (BX80623I52500K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->CPU
exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->RAM
Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Festplatte
ASUS Xonar D2/PM, PCI (90-YAA021-1UAN00+) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Soundkarte
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Grafikkarte
Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Gehäuse
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-620, 620W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06208-4/0-761345-06209-1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Netzteil
Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Monitor
LG Electronics GH22NS50 schwarz, SATA, bulk | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Laufwerk
devolo MicroLink dLAN duo Starter Kit, 14Mbps, LAN/USB 1.1 (1139) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->dein dLan ding

dann such dir hier einen CPU-Kühle aus:
be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Arctic Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2 (Sockel 775/939/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (UCACO-P0900-CSB01) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. B (Sockel 775/754/939/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000018) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
EKL Alpenföhn Matterhorn (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Noctua NH-D14 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/AMD/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ->Empfehlung!
Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B (Sockel 478/775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (SCMG-2100) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

weitere auf anfrage!
Alles in Allem ca 1250€


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hey
> Hab in Youtube noch gesehen das man die Eyefinity Technick auch mit einer Radeon Karte spielen kann wieso sollte ich also 2 nehmen??
> *
> *



Klar gehen 3 Monitore mit einer AMD-Grafikkarte. Aber zum Zocken auf 3 FullHD-Monitoren ist eine HD6970 imo zu schwach auf der Brust. Daher würde ich 2 nehmen.


----------



## böhser onkel (9. Juli 2011)

Und wo ist dein Mobo?

Ich find keins?


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Ganz oben?!


----------



## -mentalist- (9. Juli 2011)

Mein System von jetzt:  http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-156288&nmerk=541048http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-156288

Also das ist mein ganzes System damit kann ich Eyefinity machen oder nicht??
Und würdet ihr mir vllt noch ein billigeres Gehäuse und Netzteil empfehlen, weil diese schon ziemlich teuer sind;
Und jetzt wird euch mal erklären wieso ihr immer nur 1 Graka und einen Monitor in meiner Wunschliste findet; da ich dies jetzt kaufe und im laufe des jahres  noch eine weitere radeonhd6950 und 2 weitere bildschirme denn im moment ist das leider mit meinem budget nicht möglich  

Mein System Weihnachten 2011:  http://geizhals.at/?cat=WL-165812

Lan dinger kaufe ich mir im Geschaäft
Wie gsagt also vllt könnt ihr mir noch billigere Virianten in Sachen Netzteil und Gehäuse empfehlen da ich wirklich keinen Wert auf Ausehen lege


----------



## Hydroxid (9. Juli 2011)

Wenn du 3D und Crossfire benutzt darf am Netzteil nicht gespart werden. Und das Case sollte auch Stabil und groß genug sein. Einsparmöglichkeiten sehe ich da keine mehr.


----------



## -mentalist- (9. Juli 2011)

Warte mal ich kann Mit der Eyefinity Technick und meiner jetzigen Zusammenstellung 3-D spielen (was würde ich dazu noch benötigen da ich im MOment nur bei Nvidia war) und was ist Crossfire??


----------



## Softy (9. Juli 2011)

Der Rahmen vom BX2450 wäre mir zu breit. Der ist leider teurer geworden, den gabs schon für unter 200€  Wenn es der Monitor bleiben soll, würde ich einen Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6". Gleiche Technik, gleiches Panel etc. und nur minimal kleiner, und bei 3 Monitoren immerhin eine Ersparnis von 60€.

Gehäuse sollte ein gutes Belüftungskonzept haben, da ist der Storm Enforcer schon nicht verkehrt. Alternativ ein Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master HAF912 Plus schwarz oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster oder Lancool PC-K62 mit ausreichend Lüftern.

Netzteil ginge auch ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-750, 750W ATX 2.3 oder Antec TruePower New TP-750, 750W ATX 2.3.

Die untere Wunschliste ist leider leer. 

edit: Crossfire wird der Verbund von 2  oder mehr AMD Grafikkarten genannt.

edit²: Hier Infos zu AMD's HD3D: AMD HD3D Technology Das geht aber nur mit einem speziellen 3D Monitor, also nicht mit dem BX2450(L)


----------



## -mentalist- (9. Juli 2011)

Jetzt sollte sie gehen also bei 3-D sind wir shcon wieder bei so einem Problem aber nur mal aus reine neugierde wie viele Monitoren gibts den eigentlich für die AMD Technick oder ist das genauso wie bei Nvidia heißt alle 120Hz Monitore wäre nbet wenn ihr auch hier ein paar Vorschlagen könntet

So wie shcaut des System jetzt auch??
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288

KUMPEL VON MIR SHCREIBT GRAD OB DES NETZTEIL GUT GENUG IST??? (SEID IHR EUCH DA WIRKLICH GANZ SICHER WENN ICH DA 2 GRAKAS ANSCHLIE? UND 3 MONITORE)


----------



## Lordac (9. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

das Mainboard fehlt in deiner Zusammenstellung, beim CPU-Kühler würde auch der Scythe Mugen 2 oder die EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand reichen und beim Gehäuse würde ich die verbauten Lüfter gegen bessere (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence, Scythe Slip Stream) tauschen sowie einen 140`er (z.B. Enermax T.B.Silence, Noiseblocker PK-1, Scythe Kama FLEX) für den Deckel dazu nehmen.

Das Netzteil reicht für zwei Grafikkarten da es 4x 6/8-pin PCIe-Anschlüsse hat, jeder Monitor hat seine eigene Stromversorgung, wenn du etwas mehr Reserven haben möchtest, rate ich dir zum Dark Power Pro P9 850W.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (9. Juli 2011)

Könnt ihr mir vllt mal sagen was man für 3-D bei AMD benötigt da ich im Moment nur bei Nvidia war


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juli 2011)

Bei 3D kenne ich mich nicht genug aus, deshalb sollte dir da lieber ein anderer helfen.

Ich hätte da aber eine super Alternative fürs Netzteil. Cooler Master Real Power M850. Das gibts hier im Marktplatz im Moment für 70€, lässt sich aber auch auf 60€ ein.  Der User heißt DopeLex glaube ich. Das hätte definitiv genug Power und ist für den Preis ein must-have, würde ich sagen.

Edit:
So wie ich das jetzt gesehen habe scheint das 3D bei AMD auch wie bei NVIDIA zu funktionieren, mit 120Hz Monitor und Shutterbrille.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Ist aber gebraucht und ich weiß gar nicht wie ich das hier machen sol mit bezahlen und dem Zeugs.
Also habe mich jetzt entschieden nur auf 3 Monitoren zu spielen.
Dafür gäbe es aber jetzt 5 zur Auswahl stehenden System:  Ausgangssystem: Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland

System 1 : 2 Radeon HD6970

System 2 : 2 Radeon HD6950

System 3 : 2 GTX 560

System 4 : 2 GTX 570

System 5 : 1 Radeon HD 6990

Welches System davon wäre die beste Lösung wenn man auf wenig Geld aber gute Leistung aus .


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Ich würde (wegen des mit 2 GB höheren VRAM) je nach Budget zwischen 2 HD6950 oder 2x HD6970 entscheiden. Bei so einer hohen Auflösung 5760x1080 ist viel VRAM schon von Vorteil.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Ich würde zu zwei 6970ern greifen. 6950er im Crossfire haben zwar auch genug Leistung, aber wenn es mal ein Spiel ohne Crossfire-Unterstützung sein sollte, dann hast du mit den 70ern mehr Spielraum.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

ja okay und die gtx kommen da woll nicht mit??


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Doch, nur sind halt die AMD-Karten schneller, wegen des VRAM's. Bei sehr hohen Auflösungen kommt die HD6970 daher fast an eine GTX580 ran


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

OKay dann nehm ich 2 radeon hd 6970


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Da würde sich entweder das Referenzdesign anbieten: Sapphire Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11187-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Oder auch diese hier: Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

P.S. beim Midgard passt vorne auch ein 140mm Lüfter, daher würde ich 4x 140mm nehmen und 1x 120mm (für hinten)


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Das Midgard und zwei 6970 kann aber eng darin werden, und damit warm.
Beide Karten erzeugen eine Menge Abwärme, die Kühlung muss gut sein.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

was ist den eigentlich wenn man an eine 3 monitore ranschließt?? also an eine graka


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Das geht auch, aber die Leistung einer HD6970 reicht dann für geschmeidiges Zocken nicht aus.


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Ich kann dir sonst dass Xigmatek Utgard empfehlen indem wirklich genug Platz ist


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Softy damit meinst du das ich bei gute spiele die auflösung runterschrauben muss und nicht auf max. spielen kann aber es fun ktioniert trotzdem weil ich mir erst eine kauf +3 bildschirme und dann vllt 1 ,2 moante später die 2.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland

radeon 5670 meinst du das hier???


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Eine 6970 ist zu schwach für drei Monitore, da musst du eben schon zwei haben.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn Du die Einstellungen weit genug runterstellst, geht das schon mit einer HD6970. Aber schön ist anders


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

ich will mir am anfang erst mal 1 kaufen und dann ein paar wochen später die 2.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Musst du wissen, wenn du nur eine hast, dann benutz auch erst mal nur einen Monitor.


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Musst du wissen, wenn du nur eine hast, dann benutz auch erst mal nur einen Monitor.



So würde ich es auch machen, erst eine HD6970 und ein Monitor. Und wenn der nächste Gehaltsscheck kommt, den Rest


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

mensch ich bin es gewohnt spiele auf der schlechtesten grafikeinstellung zu spielen aber des muss ich mir noch mal überlegen vllt wirklich am anfang nur eine und einen monitor


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Ist das System so in Ordnung?? ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288 )

Aber eine Frage noch was UNterscheidet diese Grafikkarten? ( Außer das die eine teuerer ist als die andere??)

Sapphire Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort, full retail (11187-00-40R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

PowerColor Radeon HD 6970, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, 2x mini DisplayPort (AX6970 2GBD5-M2DH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:
			
		

> Xigmatek Utgard mit Sichtfenster | Geizhals.at Deutschland
> 
> radeon 5670 meinst du das hier???



Ja das meine ich  Ich hab's auch mit Sichtfenster


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das System so in Ordnung?? ( http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288 )
> 
> Aber eine Frage noch was UNterscheidet diese Grafikkarten? ( Außer das die eine teuerer ist als die andere??)
> 
> ...



Die sind halt alle ein anderes Referenzdesign von der Funktion und Leistung sind sie eigentlich gleich außer halt die Eigendesigns der Hersteller.
Sorry für Doppelpost!
Ich würde die Sapphire nehmen. Ich habe zwar eine Asus aber kein Referenzdesign  Ich kann dir aber auch die empfehlen: Asus 6970 2GB DCII


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

radeon5670 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Sapphire nehmen. Ich habe zwar eine Asus aber kein Referenzdesign  Ich kann dir aber auch die empfehlen: Asus 6970 2GB DCII



Die ist aber Triple-Slot. Ich würde eher eine Dual-Sot Karte nehmen für Crossfire. Entweder die Gigabyte Windforce oder eine im Referenzdesign.


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:
			
		

> Die ist aber Triple-Slot. Ich würde eher eine Dual-Sot Karte nehmen für Crossfire. Entweder die Gigabyte Windforce oder eine im Referenzdesign.



Hast recht 2 von denen passen auf fast kein Board  
@TE dann nimm am besten zwei Saphire 6970 mit 2 GB


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a605981.html


Also entweder oder?? die sapphire oder die andere die hat 3 kühler is vllt auch besser oder nicht??


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Die ist halt auch Werks übertaktet  Kannst eigentlich so nehmen


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Die DCII hat aber einen triple-slot-Kühler. Ich glaub das wird dann etwas eng was die Luftzufuhr angeht. Allerdings hab ich auch gelesen, dass die Lüfter kaum drehen müssen um die Karte kühl zu halten. Vielleicht reicht das ja dann doch locker. Was kannst du denn aus eigener Erfahrung sagen? Denkst du es geht mit Zwei dieser Karten direkt aneinander?

edit
zu langsam!


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

sagen wirs mal so ich bin auch net so ein verrückter zocker mach auch oft pause also schaff des nie mal mehr als 2 ,3 h  durchzuspielen dazwischen werd ich immer ins inet gehen oer was anderes machen hab doch auch gute gehäuselüfter dann bleibt es doch generell kalt


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Die DCII hat aber einen triple-slot-Kühler. Ich glaub das wird dann etwas eng was die Luftzufuhr angeht. Allerdings hab ich auch gelesen, dass die Lüfter kaum drehen müssen um die Karte kühl zu halten. Vielleicht reicht das ja dann doch locker. Was kannst du denn aus eigener Erfahrung sagen? Denkst du es geht mit Zwei dieser Karten direkt aneinander?
> 
> edit
> zu langsam!



Meinst du mich? Also auf meinem Board (ASUS p8p67) habe ich eine Drauf. Die ist ca. Einen halben cm vom nächsten PCIe Slot entfernt so dass ich keine weitere PCIe Karte einbauen kann da mir das Risiko zu groß ist das sich beide Karten berühren und extreme Hitze verursachen da sie so nah einander gequetscht sind ;(
Nimm am Besten die Gigabyte oder sie Sapphire. 2 von diesen Monstern passen nicht rein


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Okay, denau das wollte ich wissen, danke.


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Okay, denau das wollte ich wissen, danke.



Kein Problem. Aber nicht desto trotz ist sie sehr leise und Top gekühlt und hat auch Top Leistung


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Also wie siehts aus 2 von diesen passen drauf ???

Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a599146.html

http://geizhals.at/deutschland/a605981.html

Und welche zum Teufel soll ich von dennen 3 en nehmen??


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)

Dürften drauf passen  Ich habe sie leider nicht deshalb kann ich nichts dazu sagen  Die sind 2 Slot Breite oder?!
Die PowerColor würde ich nicht nehmen 
Nimm die Gigabyte oder die Sapphire. Die Gigabyte ist halt übertaktet und hat bessere Lüftung


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

dann is die gigabyte mein favorit und etz wird nimma gewechselt also des is etz mein ganzes system wenn ich wieder bei kasse bin kommen noch 2 monitore und 1 gigabyte dazu

Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland

des netzteil kauf ich heute von hier


----------



## Hydroxid (10. Juli 2011)




----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Ich finde, das sieht gut aus


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Jetzt ists ne Top Zusammenstellung. Meinen Segen hast du.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank schon mal ab hier!!

Eine Frage hät ich aber noch und zwar wie ist des mit den Preisen also des System mit einer graka+einen Monitor lass ich mir in den nächsten Tagen/Wochen liefern aber wenn ich etz so nov/dez des geld für eine weiterre graka und 2 weitere Monitore dann ist des doch vor Weihnachten immer alles viel teurer hätte ihr da vllt noch einen Typ/Eigenkenntnisse??


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Weihnachten muss nicht alles teurer sein, wie kommst du darauf?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Warten bis die Weihnachtsangebote kommen. Zudem holen sich viele User über diesen Zeitraum neue Hardware und dann ist auch im Marktplatz immer viel zu bekommen.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

okay und noch mal vielen dank


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Halte uns auf dem Laufenden


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

jap wie lang denkt ihr das man mit dem system also 2 gigabyte und 3 monitoren auf höchster einstellung zocken kann geht des bei bf3 oedr mw3 noch oder dirt 3 etc??


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Das sollte alles klappen. Eine 6990 schafft das auch und die 6970 im Duett sollten noch was drauflegen können.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

okay noch was kann ich eigentlich den pc +die 3 monitore in 3 steckdose stecken mit verzweigungen hab mal gesehen das eine steckdose zu wenig leistung hat is net so oder eta doch??


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Das kommt auf die Sicherungen in Deiner Behausung an.  Normalerweise sollten 3 Monitore kein Problem sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

So viel Strom zieht ein Monitor nicht.


----------



## -mentalist- (10. Juli 2011)

Hey weiß net wo- ich fragen soll kennt jemand vllt noch ein gutes lenkrad+gaspedal für pc also für autorenn spiele?? oder gibts hier einen thread dafür??


----------



## Softy (10. Juli 2011)

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, kannst Du hier mal schauen bzw. einen Thread aufmachen: Eingabegeräte und Peripherie


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Kommt darauf an, was du ausgeben willst.
In einer früheren PCGH gab es mal einen Vergleich mit Lenkrädern für um 100€.


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Bei Lenkrädern kenn ich mich auch nicht aus. Was deine Steckdose angeht... das geht locker. Hatte früher mal meinen pc, playstation, sar-reciever, Fernseher, meine Anlage, eine Klimaanlage und jede Menge Licht an einer Dose. Das ging 7 Jahre lang ohne Probleme.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das ging 7 Jahre lang ohne Probleme.


 
Und dann musste die Feuerwehr kommen?


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2011)

Ne, dann bin ich umgezogen. 
Aber überlegt doch mal. Wie viele haben in der Küche z.b. einen Wasserkocher, eine Mikrowelle eine Kaffeemaschine und den Kühlschrank. Ein durchschnitts Wasserkocher hat schon 2000W, die Mikro 1000 User. Du siehst worauf ich hinaus will. Dein Rechner mit den 2 Grakas wird so bei 500 bis 600 Watt max ziehen. Du bist also noch weit von der Mikrowelle entfernt und noch viel weiter vom Wasserkocher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juli 2011)

Eine normale Sicherung hat 16 Ampere, macht also bei 230 Volt 3600 Watt.
Die Küche hat in der Regel mehrere Leitungen (meine hat 8 plus die für den Herd).
Ein Staubsauger hat z.B. einen hohen Anlaufstrom, klemmst du denn da an, wo die der Rechner gerade auf Maximum rennt, kann das schon zuviel sein.
Das muss man halt einfach ausprobieren und gegebenenfalls eine andere Steckdose nutzen.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

Hey ich nochmal ahb mich mal noch mal umgeschaut wollte nur mal fragen ob der Sasung Synmaster bx2450 wirlich die beste wahl ist da ich z.b noch diese hier gefunden hab die genauso groß sind aber weniger kosten die werte sind aber alle gelich:
ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
ASUS VW246U, 24" | Geizhals.at EU
http://geizhals.at/eu/a548464.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/a427871.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/a612437.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/a601824.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/a524831.html
http://geizhals.at/eu/a584229.html


----------



## Lordac (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

der ASUS VE248H hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH (08/2011) recht gut abgeschnitten, zum anderen Asus kann ich nichts sagen.

Alternativ kannst du dir aber auch mal den iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 anschauen welcher vor dem Asus landete (Maus spinnt gerade, deshalb kein Link).

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## HAWX (12. Juli 2011)

Lordac schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> der ASUS VE248H hat in der aktuellen Ausgabe der PCGH (08/2011) recht gut abgeschnitten, zum anderen Asus kann ich nichts sagen.
> 
> Lordac



Jap der ist hervorragend. Ein Kumpel von mir hat sich den vor ein paar Tagen gegönnt und ist bis jetzt sehr begeistert von dem.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

achso hab ich ganz vergessen will ja 3 monitore machen welcher wer denn der mit den dünnsten seiten??

Ach ja vllt könntet ihr mir noch eine geeignete tastatur zum gamen+maus empfehlen


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Maus: Logitech MX518 und Tastatur: G15

Beides hab ich selbst und kann ich uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

kost aber auch einiges


----------



## Loro Husk (12. Juli 2011)

Maus/Tastatur würde ich folgende nehmen:

Sharkoon FireGlider Black, USB | Geizhals.at EU


Microsoft SideWinder X4 Gaming Keyboard, USB, PL (JQD-00013) | Geizhals.at EU


P/L absolut Top!

Gruß


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

Und welcher Monitor jetzt was meint ihr also er sollte schmal aber dohc gut sein! Diese 3 stehen zur Auswahl:

1. ASUS VE248H, 24" (90LMC3101Q01041C) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

2.iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

3.Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Mir gefällt Nummer 2 am besten, der ProLite.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

Funktionert des dann auch mit 2 grakas und 3 von den monitoren??
iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mit den Anschlüssen mein ich weil die graka hat 2 dvi ausgänge der bildschirm hat aber einen DVI-D eingang versteh ich net also funktioniert des??


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Die hat zwei DVI, einen HDMI und einen Displayport. Also kannst du z.b. zwei Bildschirme über DVI und einen über Displayport oder hdmi anschließen.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

ja dann is des ja okay und die haben doch alle ca. die gleiche randbreite stimmts ??


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

Naja bei der Rahmenbreite gibt es schon Unterschiede. Bei 3 Monitoren wäre auch ein IPS-Panel eine Überlegung wert, weil Du ja nicht auf alle 3 Monitore senkrecht schaust, und dann die Farben beim TN Panel bei den seitlichen  Monitoren verblassen können.


----------



## -mentalist- (12. Juli 2011)

mensch softy des sagste auch schon die ganze zeit aber die isp-panel oder der den du mir vorgeschlagen hast gefällt mir leider von der optik her gar nicht und war auch zu teuer wäre gerne ofen für vorschläge der monitor sollte aber eigentlich schon unter 200€ kosten und 24 zoll haben


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Warum 24"? Ich persönlich finde bei drei Monitoren 22" auch super.

Schau dir doch mal den hier an...
http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a535718.html

Den finde ich deutlich besser als die, die hier bisher gepostet wurden. Er hat übrigens ein IPS-panel.


----------



## Softy (12. Juli 2011)

Achso, ich dachte das wär ein anderer Thread gewesen 

Hatten wir den da schon? 

ASUS ML239H, 23" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

Bei 200€ pro Monitor bekommst du aber nur TN Panels.


----------



## Cleriker (12. Juli 2011)

Stimmt nicht. Siehe oben. Laut Preisvergleich ips.


----------



## quantenslipstream (12. Juli 2011)

Ich meine in 24 Zoll, denn alles darunter ist zu klein.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

Was is denn an einem ISP-Panel so besonders im Vergelich zu einem TF oder wie die alle heißen??


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Das liegt an der Bildstabilität. Bei S-IPS kannst du auch schräg draufgucken und hast die gleiche Bildqualität als wenn du gerade draufguckst. Dann ist die Helligkeitsverteilung in der Regel besser. TN Panels sind eben günstig, daher werden sie meist genommen und solange man immer frontal draufguckt, macht es auch nichts.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

Und der Bildshcirm sollte einen möglichst kleinen Rand haben


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Das wäre natürlich bei mehreren Monitoren, die man nutzen will, sinnvoll. Schade, dass es keine randlose Monitore gibt.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

man ich bin schon wieder beim überlgen vllt doch ein monitor zu nehmen aber denn dann mit 3d ich weiß net is doch viel geiler oder net??


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

Ich würde es erst mal mit einem Monitor versuchen, nimm doch einen 27 Zoll Monitor, riesige Auflösung und dann in 3D, da kommt schon fett was rüber.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

ja genau das hät ich auch gedacht weil 2 grakas und 3 monitore machen auch was her aber des kostet!! vllt versuch ichs mit 1 nvidia graka und 1 27 zol monitor dann könn ma aber wieder alles neu zammastelln

ach ich weiß nicht was ich machen soll die frage stell ich mir schon die ganze zeit bleibe aber bei den 3 monitoren denk ich mal und wa is etz mit den monitoren schaut des wirklich so blöd aus bei AMD also 3 monitoren (fischoptik) oder is des zu verkraften weil des doch ewig breit wirkt des spiel


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Fischoptik? Ich hab bei einem Arbeitskollegen ein System mit 3 Bildschirmen eingerichtet und das kommt verdammt geil rüber. Der 23" Dell den ich gepostet habe liegt bei unter 200€ und hat ein IPS-panel. Was gibts da denn noch zu überlegen?
Kannst es doch einfach bestellen und testen. Gefällt es dir nicht, schickst du die halt wieder zurück.

Wenn du jedoch wirklich einen 27" willst, dann mit mindestens 2560x1440, besser wäre 2560x1600. Das zieht aber bei einer Karte auch schon ordentlich Leistung...


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

ne also 600€ für 3 bildschirme sind der grenzwert was mir an deinem nicht gefällt celeriker also an deinem monitor ist Dell UltraSharp U2311H ab 196.00 € | heise online-Preisvergleich der ist so breit und ist es wirklich ein ips panel zu nehmen da normale also der hier z.b iiyama ProLite E2473HDS-B1 schwarz, 23.6" | Geizhals.at Deutschland deutlich billiger ist in der 3 er variante = ca.500€ bei deinem komm ich genau auf 600€ ich möchte nur wissen ob ein ips panel so viel geld wert ist


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Meiner Meinung nach ist es das wert, grade bei der geplanten 3er Konstellation.

Hiermit könntest du noch etwas sparen:  http://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/a600101.html 

Hat auch IPS. Mit dem hab ich selbst allerdings keine Erfahrungen. Die Version ohne pivot und Höhenverstellung hat aber zu 98% positive Bewertungen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> ... dann könn ma aber wieder alles neu zammastelln


 
Macht doch nichts.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Da hat er recht... aber soviel muss man da nicht ändern.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

ne also ich denk ich bleib bei einer 3er konstellation versteh aber nicht wieso der eine ca. 200€ kostet und dieser nur 177€
aber der gefällt mir richtig gut denke mal das ich den nehme

Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland

fehlt etz noch irgendwas??


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Ich sag's nur ungern, aber das mit den Monitoren solltest Du Dir nochmal überlegen:

"Als hauptsächliches Spieledisplay ist der IPS231P ungeeignet – die sogar für IPS-Verhältnisse  langen Schaltzeiten mögen für gelegentliche Spiele zwischendurch noch  in Ordnung gehen, sobald es etwas schneller zur Sache geht, stören die  auftretenden Schlieren aber doch arg."

aus: PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron IPS231P


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

Hast jemand vllt noch einen anderen Vorschlag oder postet einfach die besten ips-panel monitore lieber auch gleich mehrer dann könn ma gemeinsam entscheiden welches des beste in sachen preis/leistung ist


----------



## Softy (13. Juli 2011)

Wenn sich hier keiner meldet, würde ich Deinen Thread im "Monitore"-Bereich nochmal aufwärmen


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Oh, die Seite muss ich mir echt mal merken. Hatte auf die schnelle nur Kundenbewertungen gelesen und mich darauf verlassen.


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

Wurde anscheinend in euerem Marktplatz verarscht könnt ihr mir vllt helfen?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (13. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wurde anscheinend in euerem Marktplatz verarscht könnt ihr mir vllt helfen?


 
Wir nicht, aber die Mods!


----------



## -mentalist- (13. Juli 2011)

Wie bzw. wo finde ich die ne und wollte erst mal fragen weil ich ein gutes angebot für nen i pod ausgehandelt hab und der hat gesagt er medelt sich um mir den code zum verfolgen der sendung zu schicken hab das geld gestern überwiesen und seit dem war er nicht mehr da sollte noch ein paar tage warten ja ich weiß ich bin immer so voreilig bin halt weng mistrauisch


----------



## Cleriker (13. Juli 2011)

Ruhig bleiben und Vertrauen entgegen bringen. Sonst geht das direkt in die Hose.

Bei solchen Posts solltest du auch etwas vorsichtiger sein. Niemand liest gern in einem Thread, dass der Handelspartner ihn als Betrüger bezichtigt.

Mir ist schon einmal direkt nach einem deal das Handy kaputt gegangen und ich war halt auf Montage und konnte mich knapp eine Woche nicht beim Käufer melden...


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

ja aber er war die letzten 2 tage immer 3 mal am tag on und kaum is das geld bei ihm ist er weg schon etwas komisch nicht

UMDISPUNIERUNG SORRY LEUTE

Hab  mich mal noch ein bisschen umgeschaut und merke einfahc das es in meiner Situation einfach sinnlos ist 3 MOnitore aufzustellen da ich etz schon bei 1 21.5 Zoller mich fast umsehen muss da ich wirklich verdammt nah dransitze,
bin deswegen zu einem Entschluss gekommen mir nur 1 Monitor zuzulegen der aber schon größer als 26 Zoll sein sollte könnt ihr mir vllt noch einen neue Graka+Netzteil+Monitor+Mainboard+des was ich net weiß

Könnt ihr euch also bitte nochmal die Mühe machen und mir eine geeignete Grafikkarte+Netzteil+Monitor+Mainboard+des was ich net weiß zu empfehlen

MFG 
-mentalist-


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Möchtest Du 3D-Gaming oder einen  normalen 27"-Monitor nehmen?

Poste am Besten mal deine aktuelle Zusammenstellung.


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Weiß nicht denk mal das des 3-D Gaming noch nicht ganz ausgereift ist und das es noch zu teuer ist also normal


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Beim Board reicht dann ein ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) oder ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 oder ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3)

Grafikkarte eine ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 oder MSI N560GTX-Ti Twin Frozr II/OC, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5.


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

und monitor ?? vllt ein 27 oder 30 zoller unter 300€
Welche von den obengenannten wäre die beste??


----------



## Lordac (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

für 27" kann ich dir den ASUS VE278Q empfehlen, einen guten 30"-Monitor kenne ich leider nicht.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

Trotzdem noch ein Netzteil+noch ein paar monitor vorschläge wären sehr hilfreich+welche von den obengenannten grakas von softy wäre die beste
Ps. SOllte schon ein paar jährchen halten also vllt doch eine bessere??


----------



## Lordac (14. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

beim Netzteil würde ich das be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 480W, be quiet Straight Power E8 500W, Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, be quiet Straight Power E8 550W, Cougar SX S550, be quiet Dark Power Pro P9 550W oder be quiet Straight Power E8 CM 580W in die engere Auswahl nehmen.

Bei der Grafikkarte ist es so (neben der CPU) das man keine Leistung auf Vorrat kaufen sollte sondern das was man tatsächlich braucht. Für FullHD reicht eine GTX560 Ti (z.B. ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP, Gainward GTX 560 Ti Phantom, Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC) oder HD 6950 (z.B. XFX HD 6950, Sapphire HD 6950 DiRT3) vollkommen aus, mehr als wie eine GTX570 (z.B. ASUS ENGTX570 DCII, Gainward GTX 570 Phantom) oder HD 6970 (z.B. ASUS EAH6970 DCII) würde ich nicht nehmen.

Die "Beste" Grafikkarte gibt es fast nicht weil alle ein klein wenig unterschiedliche Vor- und Nachteile haben, die Kühllösung von Asus ist z.B. sehr gut, benötigt aber auch viel Platz im Gehäuse.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## XE85 (14. Juli 2011)

@-mentalist- ... Alleine auf den letzten 4 Seiten habe ich vier Doppelposts von dir gefunden. Es gibt eine Bearbeiten Funktion, bitte diese in Zukunft benutzen wenn du etwas hinzufügen möchtest.

mfg


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

ja okay werde ich tun suche jetzt also nur noch ein monitor bitte um vorschläge hier die aktuelle konstellation#


Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland



UNd diese Auswahl an Monitoren welchen Könnt ihr mir empfehlen

Produktvergleich Acer B3 Business B273HOymidh, 27" (ET.HB3HE.008), Acer High Definition H274HLbmd, 27" (ET.HH4HE.005), Acer High Definition H274HLbmid, 27" (ET.HH4HE.009), AOC e2795Vh, 27" , ASUS VE276Q, 27" , ASUS VE278Q, 27" , ASUS VK278Q, 27" , ch


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Ich würde den von Lordac vorgeschlagenen nehmen.


----------



## -mentalist- (14. Juli 2011)

der hier also ??
ASUS VE278Q, 27" | Geizhals.at Deutschland


UNd fehlt etz noch irgendwas??
http://geizhals.at/deutschland/?cat=WL-156288


----------



## Cleriker (14. Juli 2011)

Eigentlich nur noch Tastatur und Maus.


----------



## Softy (14. Juli 2011)

Gehäuse ginge auch etwas kleiner ein Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz. Netzteil würde auch ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 oder FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 oder mit Kabelmanagment ein Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3.

Sieht prima aus


----------



## -mentalist- (15. Juli 2011)

Also nur noch eine Frage die GTx570 is ja 33% teurer als die gtx 560 ist die gtx 570 auch von der leistung her 33% besser??
UNd wie lange kann ich damit auf hohem wenn nicht bestem niveau spiele bf3 und mw3 also sollte schein für 1-3 Jahre reichen


----------



## Lordac (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also nur noch eine Frage die GTx570 is ja 33% teurer als die gtx 560 ist die gtx 570 auch von der leistung her 33% besser?


nein, eine GTX570 ca. 12,5% schneller wie eine GTX560 Ti (Quelle: PCGH Leistungsindex Single-GPU).



-mentalist- schrieb:


> Und wie lange kann ich damit auf hohem wenn nicht bestem niveau spiele bf3 und mw3 also sollte schein für 1-3 Jahre reichen.


Das kommt darauf an wie fordernd das jeweilige Spiel ist, eine Prognose abzugeben ist schwer.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## -mentalist- (15. Juli 2011)

also gtx 560 oder doch 570???


----------



## Lordac (15. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> also gtx 560 oder doch 570?


Das musst letztlich du entscheiden, wenn dir ~ 12,5% Mehrleistung ~ 100,- Euro wert sind, dann nimm die GTX570, ansonsten die GTX560 Ti !

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Seeefe (15. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> also gtx 560 oder doch 570???


 
Musst du wissen ob dir 100€ für nur etwas mehrleistung wert sind.


----------



## -mentalist- (15. Juli 2011)

nein ich bleib bei der gtx560 Ti hier nochmal das komplettsystem irgendwelche vreänderungen die noch vorzunehmen sind??

Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Seeefe (15. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> nein ich bleib bei der gtx560 Ti hier nochmal das komplettsystem irgendwelche vreänderungen die noch vorzunehmen sind??
> 
> Jetzt | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Kannst du so bestellen^^


----------



## Lordac (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

das sieht gut aus , beim RAM könnte man den leicht günstigeren von TeamGroup Elite nehmen und bei der Grafikkarte die Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (15. Juli 2011)

Von mir gibts auch: Thumbs up


----------



## Cleriker (16. Juli 2011)

Sieht gut aus. Machen!


----------



## -mentalist- (17. Juli 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...-power-pro-p9-550w-atx-2-3-preis-gesenkt.html

Wollt mal fragen ob des ein guter Preis ist und ob ich die nehmen kann??


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Der Preis ist schon ok. Aber persönlich bin ich vorsichtig bei gebrauchter Hardware. Für das Geld gibt es auch sehr gute Netzteile neu, z.B. be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## -mentalist- (17. Juli 2011)

was ist den eigentlic der unterschied von meinem :
Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

und diesem hier AUßer mehr Leistung) (ist des nur Leiser??)
be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ATX 2.3 (E8-CM-580W/BN162) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (17. Juli 2011)

Das untere ist leiser, bietet modulares Kabelmanagment und ist etwas effizienter. Empfehlenswert sind beide.


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. Juli 2011)

Das Straight ist technisch besser, bedeutet aber nicht, dass das Antec schlecht ist. Der Preisunterschied ist aber schon OK.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

OKay hab jetzt noch nicht alle Teile mir fehlen aber nur noch NT,Graka,Bildschirm aber habe mich gefragt ob es nicht sinnvoll ist lieber einen 24 Zoll 100€ billiger nehmen und statt dieser Grafikkarte hier;

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI)

Diese hier zu nehmen:
Gigabyte Radeon HD 6970 OC2, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (GV-R697OC2-2GD) | Geizhals.at Österreich

*Da ich doch sehr nahe am Bildschirm sitze und meine AUgen auch nicht so verdammt gut sind ( Bin Brillenträger)*


ABstand zum Bildschirm nie mehr als 40 cm !!!!!!!!!!!


Würde mich freuen wenn mir jemand mal sagen könnte wie des Leistungsverhältnis bei diesen Grakas sind !!!

Also da der Preis mehr als 35 % ist sollte die Leistung auch shcon 20% ode rmehr besser sein!


Oder ganz blöde Idee ich belibe zwar bei einem 27 Zol Baer einen billigeren wie diesen hier:

*Samsung SyncMaster P2770FH*

 und nehme trotzdem die Gigabyte


Bitte um HIlfe

Vielen Dank schon maöl ab hier WIEDER PS; Dann kann ich endlich nächste Woche des Zammbauen anfangen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Die 6970 ist schon schneller als die GTx 560, wenn du die Speed brauchst... OK.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Ich will nicht wissen wie shcnell sie iust sondern wie viel besser sie IN Sachen Leistung ist heißt um wie viel % Ist die Gigybyte besser als die GTX


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Schau dir Benchmarks an, wenn du wissen willst, um welchen Faktor die AMD besser ist als die Nvidia. Sie sollte so um 20% schneller sein.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Schau mal hier ist ein Vergleich: Test: Nvidia GeForce GTX 560 Ti (SLI) (Seite 23) - 25.01.2011 - ComputerBase

Monitor könntest Du einen Samsung SyncMaster S27A550H, 27" (LS27A550HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland nehmen. Den habe ich seit ein paar Tagen. Wenn man erstmal die richtigen Einstellungen gefunden hat, finde ich den echt prima


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Hät ne bessere Idee ich kaufe dieses Netzteil hier im Marktplatz,dann könnte ich falls mir eine GTX 560 mal zulangsam wird eine 2. aufstecken und der Preis Unterscheidet sich zur Radeon 6970 nur um 60€ aber ich habe ca. 40% mehr Leistung was haltet ihr davon ??


http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...il-alles-modular-59-inkl-sockel-775-cpus.html

Also ein 850W Netzteil,2 Gtx 560,und nen 27 von Samsung / Asus


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

SLI ist i.d.R.  nicht zu  empfehlen. Lieber eine schnelle Single GPU, damit hast Du weniger Ärger.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> SLI ist i.d.R.  nicht zu  empfehlen. Lieber eine schnelle Single GPU, damit hast Du weniger Ärger.


 
Jop bin ich auch der Meinung.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Das Real Power würde ich nur bedingt kaufen.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Fragen:

1.Wieso ist ein SLI nicht zu empfehlen?? Vorteile: Mehr Leistung für weniger Geld!!!!! Nachteile:?????

2.Hab von manchen schon gehört da kommende Spiele wie Bf3,MW3 schon saftig Leistung brauchen also werd ich des wahrshceinlich nie auf Max. Einstellungen Spielen können und shcon gleich nicht auf einem 27 Zoller oder etwa doch???

Wissen:

Die Grafikkarte wird spätestens nach 2011 ******* sein weil sic die Spiele immer mehr weiter Entwickeln

Also was soll ich verdammt noch mal tun??


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Nachteile von SLI sind z.B Gefahr von Mikrorucklern, Fummelei bei Treibereinstellungen und Treiberprofilen, erhöhter Stromverbrauch, Abwärme, Lautstärke etc.

Entscheidend ist nicht die Größe des Monitors, sondern die Auflösung. Ob 22" FullHD oder 52" FullHD spielt absolut keine Rolle


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> 2.Hab von manchen schon gehört da kommende Spiele wie Bf3,MW3 schon saftig Leistung brauchen also werd ich des wahrshceinlich nie auf Max. Einstellungen Spielen können und shcon gleich nicht auf einem 27 Zoller oder etwa doch???


 
Das ist Blödsinn. Modern Warfare bedient sich immer noch der gleichen Engine wie vor 4 Jahren, da hat sich nicht viel geändert, es bleibt bei DX9.
Die Frostbite 2 Engine ist eine Aufgebohrte 1er, also auch nicht so viel anderes wie bei Bad Company 2 und das ist auch schon wieder alt. Einzig unterstützt die Frostbite 2 Engine kein DX9 mehr, das wurde entfernt. Neben Battlefield 3 wird auch NfS: The Run die Engine haben.
Erste Videos von "The Run" waren aber sehr enttäuschend.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Übrigens hast du nicht mehr Leistung für weniger Geld. Wenn du 2 GTX 560 TI kaufst, bist du bei 400€. Für das Gleiche Geld bekommst du eine GTX 580. Die Nachteile von SLI hat Softy ja schon genannt (dazu kommt noch eine höhere Eingabelatenz), dazu kommt, dass es in manchen Spielen einfach nicht funktioniert, womit sich die Geschichte wieder relativiert. Wenn du die maximale Leistung willst, reicht eine GTX 580 für alles aus, was du bekommen kannst, für die nächsten Jahre!

PS: MW3 wird technisch mal wieder so beschissen, dass ich das Spiel ohne Computer noch flüssig berechnen könnte!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Man darf sich nicht von Benchmarkergebnissen blenden lassen. Nur weil beim 3D Mark zwei GTX 560 mehr Punkte holen als eine GTX 580, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie auch in den Games besser sind.
Die Minimum FPS ist bei Multi GPU immer niedrig, dazu kommt noch, dass du zwingend ein SLI Profil für ein Game brauchst, sonst läuft gar nichts.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Ja stimmt aber ich spar doch lieber einiges an Kohle weil ->Lautstärke intressiert mich nich, Abwärme auch nicht so wichtig da ich nicht so ultimativ viel game,Ich hab viel Geduld mit Treiber obwohl ich nicht verstehen kann was da an treibereinstellungen schiff gehen kann oder was da dran Fummelei ist, Ich weiß net also da arbeiten ja auhc so firmen mit den spiele herstllern zusammen damit man des ohne ruckler machen kann und die kann man ja auch wegmachen indem man einfach die einstellungen etwas runternimmt ist immer noch besser als 100€ dazuzuzahlen und trotzdem weniger leistung zu haben


ICH BLEIBE DANN ALSO BEIM ALTEN ICH NEHME NUR 1 GTX560 UND VLLT IN 1 ODER 2 JAHREN KANN ICH DANN AUCH NOCH MIT EINER gtx 580 NACHRÜSTEN DES IST DOCH NICHT SCHLECHT ODER


Nur mal so aus reiner neugierde würde gerne mal wissen wofür den eigentlich die speicherkapazität von 1 gb oder 2 gb oder mehr bei einer graka zuständig ist heißt mehr auch gleich besser oder??


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Juli 2011)

Genau, wenn du eh nicht viel spielen willst und nicht so den Plan mit Treibern und Einstellungen hast, lass SLI sein, denn da musst du eine Menge einstellen, für jedes Spiel extra.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Gute Entscheidung 

1GB reicht im Normalfall bis 1920 und humaner Kantenglättung aus, wenn du darüber hinausgehst oder mit SSAA/Downsampling arbeitest, brauchst du 2GB.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

naja ich denk halt das wenn etz die 600 serie gtx und die 7000 AMD kommen das dann die gtx 580/590 Radeon hd 6990 weng vom Preis runtergehen was denkt ihr??



Ach noch eine Frage welcher Monitor??

HIer es stehen 3 zur Auswahl

1.  http://geizhals.at/eu/567161

2. http://geizhals.at/eu/585128

3. http://geizhals.at/deutschland/619628


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Ich denke schon, dass die runtergehen wird, aber nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, von der GTX 560 Ti auf eine GTX 580 aufzurüsten.

Beim Monitor kannst du mal Softy fragen, der kennt sich damittlerweile aus


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass die runtergehen wird, aber nicht, dass es sinnvoll ist, von der GTX 560 Ti auf eine GTX 580 aufzurüsten.


 

Wieso ist es nicht sinnvoll nach 2 Jahren ne Gtx 580 zu kaufen wenn die gtx560 nicht mehr für alle Spiele geeignet ist??


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wieso ist es nicht sinnvoll nach 2 Jahren ne Gtx 580 zu kaufen wenn die gtx560 nicht mehr für alle Spiele geeignet ist??


 
Schau mal wenn die 560ti in 2 Jahren bei den games nur noch 20fps hat sprich ruckelt dann reißt die 580 auch nichts mehr. Die 580 hat 20%-25% mehr Leistung sprich du würdest dann mit 25fps statt 20fps spielen. Und 25fps sind auch nicht so prikelnd.


----------



## PCTom (31. Juli 2011)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Schau mal wenn die 560ti in 2 Jahren bei den games nur noch 20fps hat sprich ruckelt dann reißt die 580 auch nichts mehr. Die 580 hat 20%-25% mehr Leistung sprich du würdest dann mit 25fps statt 20fps spielen. Und 25fps sind auch nicht so prikelnd.



die 580er ist in der Regel zwischen 26 und 40% schneller als die 560er 
 in 2 Jahren sind es schon wegen der Technik auf der 580er wohl eher 40%, nur warum 2 kaufen wenn du gleich eine 580er haben kannst


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Ach noch eine Frage welcher Monitor??
> 
> HIer es stehen 3 zur Auswahl
> 
> ...



Nummer 2 kenne ich nicht, Nummer 3 habe ich seit ein paar Tagen hier stehen. Zum Zocken finde ich den sehr gut. Im direkten Vergleich zum Asus wirkt der Samsung hochwertiger, der Standfuß ist aber wackeliger. Beim Zocken gibt es keine Korona- und Schlierenbildung. Zum Inputlag kann ich nichts sagen, weil ich noch keine schnellen Shooter damit gezockt habe.  Ich würde mich daher zwischen dem Asus und dem Samsung S27A550H entscheiden. Persönlich würde ich wieder den Samsung nehmen


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

*Also wolte eigentlich auch erst mal wissen ob so ein großer Bildschirm überhaupt gut ist wenn man wie ich max. 40 cm wegsitzt und meine augen sind auch nicht mehr das beste heißt vllt doch nen kleineren da ich näher dransitze??
Hab gerade gelsen das wenn ich max. 50 cm wegsitzt dann reicht auch ein 24 zoller
* 
Ich nehme deshalb keine GTX 580 da sie doppelt so teuer ist aber nicht mal 50 mehr Leistung bringt als die GTX 560 

Und außerdem kommen in den nächsten Jahren doch eh nur Karten mit Dual GPU raus dann werden die immer billiger und alles Entwickelt sich weiter


----------



## Seeefe (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Also wolte eigentlich auch erst mal wissen ob so ein großer Bildschirm überhaupt gut ist wenn man wie ich max. 40 cm wegsitzt und meine augen sind auch nicht mehr das beste heißt vllt doch nen kleineren da ich näher dransitze??
> 
> Ich nehme deshalb keine GTX 580 da sie doppelt so teuer ist aber nicht mal 50 mehr Leistung bringt als die GTX 560
> 
> Und außerdem kommen in den nächsten Jahren doch eh nur Karten mit Dual GPU raus dann werden die immer billiger und alles Entwickelt sich weiter


 
Glaub ich eher nicht^^ Solange die die Mikroruckler nicht beseitigt haben werden die eher auf Single-GPU´s setzen. Aber in 2 Jahren eine 580 zu kaufen finde ich sinnlos (die 480 kostet heute noch über 300€). Wenn dann würde ich in 2 oder 3 Jahren eine graka der neuen generation kaufen.


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe gerade mal mit nem Zollstock nachgemessen, 40cm Abstand ist definitiv zu wenig für einen 27 Zöller. So mind. 60-80cm sollten es dann doch sein, da wäre für Dich ein kleinerer Monitor doch besser.


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe einen Meter bei 32", also sind 40cm doch ein bisschen wenig bei 27" (ich finde es bei mir schon genau richtig). Dürfte Augen- bzw. Kopfschmerzen verursachen...

Wer erzählt denn den Mist, dass nur noch Dual-GPUs kommen würden? Totaler Bullshit, schon logisch nicht möglich, wenn die das machen würden, würden die Verkaufszahlen dermaßen einbrechen, da hätten die garnichts von. AMD/NVidia werden brav weiter neue Chips entwickeln.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Oder so ja also was ist etz mim Abstand da ich scho ziemlich nah dransitze sollte ich vllt doch nur einen 24 Zoller nehmen der ist dann auch noch 100€ billiger des kann man vllt wo anders reinstecken

Ja vllt könnt ihr mir dann mal ein paar 24 Zoller vorstellen hier ist etz wieder softy gefragt der kennts sich damit echt gut aus also links wären optimal


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

Softy kennt sich bei den 27"ern gut aus, sonst ist er genau wie wir 

  Momentan sehr zu empfehlen in der 24"-Klasse und 130€ günstig ist der Samsung Syncmaster B2430L. 15ms Reaktionszeit sind nicht überragend aber ausreichend, Schlieren sind kaum sichtbar (selbst sehr gute Monitore zeigen Schlieren!), Corona (helle Kreise) hast du nicht, 7ms Inputlag nehmen selbst Profispieler nicht wahr. Nachteile sind bis zu 19% Helligkeitsabweichung von der Mitte zum Rand und nur befriedigende Interpolation (Herunterrechnen auf geringe Auflösungen), dafür hast du gute bis sehr gute Farben.

100€ würde ich in eine SSD stecken, den Unterschied willst du nie mehr missen!


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

DA gäbe es z.B. einen Samsung SyncMaster B2430L, 23.6" oder Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" oder Samsung SyncMaster S24A350H, 24" (LS24A350HS) | Geizhals.at Deutschland.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Könnte auch schon so an 200€ drangehen weil weiß nicht ein 130€ Bildschirm kann doch eigentlich nicht gut sein!!

KOmmt aber auch aufs Preisleistungsverhältnis an heißt is der eine 50 teuerer dann sollte er auch 40 mehr Leistung bringen ist aber wahrscheinlich nicht


Dann stöbere ich mich mal durch die Welt der erfahrungsberichte


----------



## huntertech (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Könnte auch schon so an 200€ drangehen weil weiß nicht ein 130€ Bildschirm kann doch eigentlich nicht gut sein!!


 Doch, kann er  Er ist nur etwas älter, hält aber noch mit aktuellen Monitoren mit.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Hört sich ja nciht so vielversprechend an!!

Außerdem bezeichnet Samsung selbst den SyncMaster B2430L als für  „gelegentliche“ Spiele geeignet. Dies bedeutet übersetzt vermutlich  nichts anderes, als dass ambitionierte Spieler nicht zur Zielgruppe des  Bildschirms gezählt werden (als obligatorische Reaktionszeit für  „bedingt spieletaugliche“ TFTs haben sich „5 Millisekunden“ etabliert,  die deshalb auch dem SyncMaster B2430L im Datenblatt zugesprochen  werden).


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Weiß nicht denke mal das ich diesen hier nehme da mir dieser scho sehr oft vorgeschlagen wurde und auch zum Gamen geeignet ist

Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Der ist leider so gut wie nicht mehr lieferbar  Vielleicht ergatterst Du noch einen Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Der ist baugleich etc. Nur minimal kleiner.


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Was ist den überhaupt der UNterschied zwischen diesen beiden außer Preis und größe ??


1. Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" (LS24B5LVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

2. Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" (LS24B5HVFH) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Softy (31. Juli 2011)

Eben keiner. Nur der Größenunterschied. Aber den merkt man nie im Leben


----------



## Hansvonwurst (31. Juli 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Was ist den überhaupt der UNterschied zwischen diesen beiden außer Preis und größe ??


 
Keiner!
Edit: Softy, du alter Spammer!


----------



## -mentalist- (31. Juli 2011)

Und wieso sind dann die leute so doof (sry wenn ich jemanden von hier angreife) bei 0,5 Zoll 20€ draufzulegen ??


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Hätte noch 300€ bugdet übrig weiß nicht ob eine ssd lohnt?? und was noch geiles für 300€ gibtmüssen ja nicht 300€ sein aber meine mutti kauft ein Teil und des teuerste ist bisher 200€ is weng wenig

Will meine mutti ärgern also des was wir etz ausgemacht haben zahl ich alles mit meinem geld aber ich brauch noch irgendwas für meine mutti

ja vllt kann jemand ne gute sssd vorschlagen max. Preis 300€ kann aber auch gerne darunter liegen


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2011)

Keine Ahnung, ich sehe auch keinen Unterschied zwischen 22 und 24 Zoll!
Edit: Vermeide bitte Doppelposts, es gibt auch einen "Bearbeiten" Button!


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hätte noch 300€ bugdet übrig weiß nicht ob eine ssd lohnt?? und was noch geiles für 300€ gibtmüssen ja nicht 300€ sein aber meine mutti kauft ein Teil und des teuerste ist bisher 200€ is weng wenig
> 
> Will meine mutti ärgern also des was wir etz ausgemacht haben zahl ich alles mit meinem geld aber ich brauch noch irgendwas für meine mutti



Poste am besten mal die aktuelle Zusammenstellung.

Eine SSD ist für ein Gamingsystem im Prinzip nicht notwendig, eher ein nice-to-have. Ladezeiten und eventuelle Nachladeruckler werden schon deutlich reduziert.


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

also so solls ma ende auschauen einige teile hab ich shcon:
Jetzt | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2011)

Übers Gamepad kann ich nichts sagen, aber sonst hats du mein Urbi et Orbi!


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Ja okay Gamepad auch nicht so wichtig nür für fusball spiele


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Jo, sieht prima aus. Wie gesagt, eine SSD macht das System subjektiv viel schneller. Du kannst ja mal auf youtube Videos schauen, da gibt es mind. 5 Millionen  HDD vs. SSD Demos 

Oder man investiert noch in den Sound, ein gescheites Soundsystem oder ein AKG K 530, ggf. mit einer ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bringen imo nochmal ein völlig neues Gaming-Feeling 

Oder Du legst das Geld für ein späteres Grafikkarten Upgrade zur Seite.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Oder man investiert noch in den Sound, ein gescheites Soundsystem oder ein AKG K 530, ggf. mit einer ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 bringen imo nochmal ein völlig neues Gaming-Feeling


 
Oder du nimmst, wenn du häufiger im TS bist, ein richtiges Headset!


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

ne bin eher so der einzelgamer also dann leg ich des geld für später weg ach ich glaub ich bruach nen neuen fernseher frag ma mal die mutti morgen

Hey vllt könnt ihr mir mal eine paar gute ssd vorstellen also paar links wären gut


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

Da gäbe es die Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s. Letztere habe ich im Rechner, und kann sie sehr empfehlen.

Die vermeintlich schnelleren von OCZ (Vertex 3 etc.) sind in der Praxis langsamer als die m4.


----------



## böhser onkel (1. August 2011)

Ja, die 6970 ist sehr Flott


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hört sich ja nciht so vielversprechend an!!
> 
> Außerdem bezeichnet Samsung selbst den SyncMaster B2430L als für  „gelegentliche“ Spiele geeignet. Dies bedeutet übersetzt vermutlich  nichts anderes, als dass ambitionierte Spieler nicht zur Zielgruppe des  Bildschirms gezählt werden (als obligatorische Reaktionszeit für  „bedingt spieletaugliche“ TFTs haben sich „5 Millisekunden“ etabliert,  die deshalb auch dem SyncMaster B2430L im Datenblatt zugesprochen  werden).


 5ms sind nur grau-grau-Wechselzeiten, in der Praxis zählt Farbe-Farbe, und da hält der Samsung mit aktuellen Modellen mit! Samsung will nur teurere Modelle besser verkaufen können, also sind die günstigeren einfach mal als schlechter abgestempelt!

@böhser Onkel: Schon der 3. Thread in dem wir dich auf einen zusammenhangslosen und unbegründeten Post hinweisen (müssen)! Lass das bitte!


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Denke dann doch das ich diesen hier nehme SyncMaster B2430L da der doch schon ziemlich billig ist und auch sehr gut ist denn ich habe weitere erfahrungsberichte gelesen

Ich kann nicht verstehen wieso ich für fast das gleiche Geld bei ebay diese Rechner hier bekomme mit einer gtx 580 des ist doch hamma also ein Schnäppchen oder nicht ??

1. http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-Intel-Core-i7-2600K-4x3-40-2TB-8GB-GTX580-USB3-/370530350499?pt=DE_Technik_Computer_Peripherieger%C3%A4te_PC_Systeme&hash=item56455475a3

2. http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-Intel-C...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item20b65988df

3. http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-INTEL-C...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item4cf61a31f1

4. http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-Intel-C...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item588d10ca8c

5. http://cgi.ebay.de/Gamer-PC-INTEL-C...ripheriegeräte_PC_Systeme&hash=item4cf61a2b25

Das ist sogar noch Garantie drauf also was wil ich mehr sind die nicht besser??


Ich weiß das da noch kein Bildschirm dabei ist aber für des Geld nen Pc mit GTX 580 ist doch gut oder nicht??


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Sag ich ja


----------



## UnnerveD (1. August 2011)

Dummerweise wird bei diesen Komplett-PCs immer am Netzteil gespart (zumindest lässt sich das erahnen)- denn zum Einen ist der Hersteller nicht genannt, zum Anderen muten die 750W angesichts des Rechners doch etwas überdimensioniert an...
Hinzu kommt das Gehäuse - in dem kleinen Ding wirst du temperaturmäßig echte Probleme bekommen - als Vergleich mal der Geizhalsrechner; 40€ Ersparnis, bei qualitativ hochwertigem netzteil -> da gibt es aber auch noch Alternative a la Cougar A450 / XFX Core 450 / Antec HCG 520 / Be Quiet E9 450, die allesamt ausreichen und noch einmal Geld einsparen.

Das gesparte Geld kann man dann einfach in einen besseren CPU Kühler oder ein besser durchlüftetes Gehäuse investieren.

Aber eines muss man sagen - für einen PC-Laden, der ja gewinnorientiert arbeiten muss, ist preislich ein attraktives Angebot -> aber Selbsbau spart eben immer mehr...


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Da ivch jetzt doch noch Geld übrig hab denk ich nach ob ich nicht vllt doch die GTX 580 nehmen sollte da die 560 schon etwas schlechter ist

des ist im Moment mein Sytsem: http://geizhals.at/eu/?cat=WL-156288

Weiß nicht ob es doch sinnvoller ist wenn ich noch ca. 200€ übrig hab die in eine GTX 580 zu stecken


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

Wenn du nicht unnötig viel AA/AF benutzt reicht die 560 dicke aus. Spar dir das Geld und rüste die GPU in 2 Jahren nach. Damit hast du mehr Spaß als jtz für eine Graka 400€ zu bezahlen die dir in 2 Jahren nicht mehr alzuviel bringt.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Wie ich dir auch schon per PN geschrieben habe: Das Netzteil ist durchgehend billig, ebenso die Festplatte, die Kühlung ist Mist, die Gehäuse sind billig. Die Komponenten sind einfach nichts, lass dich da nicht täuschen, die geben ja noch nicht einmal den Namen von Festplatte oder Netzteil an. Und die Kühlung ist nicht nur beim Gehäuse nicht ausreichend, sondern die Komponenten selbst sind auch mit den günstigsten Methoden gekühlt (CPU: Boxedkühler, GPU: Referenzkühlung) und das ist verdammt laut!

Kannst mir ruhig glauben, das ist nichts anständiges und damit würdest du nicht glücklich werden!


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Ja okay dann spar ich des Geld einfach für was anderes wenn ein GTX 560 wirklich dicke ausreiucht dann ja aber wenn ich dann BF3 spiele und des laggt dann bin ich echt enttäuscht

Und was ist AA/AF versteh ich leider nicht!!


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

AA = Anti Aliasing = Kantenglättung
AF = Anisotrope Filterung = Schärfung des Bodens in Entfernung

(ganz grob)

Wir können dir nicht versprechen, wie gut BF3 läuft. Wenn du sicher sein willst, musst du auf Benchmarks warten, wir können dir nichts versprechen. Es wird auch auf einer GTX 560 Ti laufen, nur die Anforderungen für die höchste Detailstufe weiß keiner.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn man Battlefield 3 mit SSAA oder MSAA oder MsQSAA oder SRSSAASA oder KAWNSKMDB* auch eine GTX 580 schon knabbern muss aber für Standard AA/AF sollte eine GTX 560 Ti reichen.


*Keine Ahnung was noch so kommt mit dem Bullshit


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass wenn man Battlefield 3 mit SSAA oder MSAA oder MsQSAA oder SRSSAASA oder KAWNSKMDB* auch eine GTX 580 schon knabbern muss aber für Standard AA/AF sollte eine GTX 560 Ti reichen.
> 
> 
> *Keine Ahnung was noch so kommt mit dem Bullshit


 Aber versprechen kann man da noch nichts. Wenn BF3 grafisch wirklich so eine Bombe wird wie angekündigt (die Pre-Alpha sieht ja schon hammer aus!), kann auch eine GTX 560 Ti schlapp machen. Ich würde dem TE empfehlen, die 560 Ti zu nehmen und - sollte es nicht reichen - kaum sichtbare Details abzuschalten, wie AO (= Ambient Occlusion = Umgebungsverdeckung), GPU PhysX (das sowieso!), Kantenglättung (je nach Betrachter und Gewöhnung nicht sichtbar) und solche Dinge. Dann sollte auch die 560 Ti dicke reichen!


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Aber versprechen kann man da noch nichts. Wenn BF3 grafisch wirklich so eine Bombe wird wie angekündigt (die Pre-Alpha sieht ja schon hammer aus!), kann auch eine GTX 560 Ti schlapp machen.



Wird aber nicht, Crysis 2 sollte auch eine Bombe werden und war nichts und jetzt gibts zwar hoch auflösende Texturen und DX11 aber das Teil läuft auf einer GTX 560 Ti immer noch super. Das wird auch mit Battlefield 3 nicht anders sein.


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Wenn nicht mal eine GTX 580 reichen soll wieso gibt es dann Spiele für die man dann mit einer gTX 580 590 oder der radeon hd 6990 noch mal ca. 400-700€ drauflegen muss machen die da ne gemeinsame abzocke weil die könnten doch mal weng bessere grakas herstellen damit net nur 3 verschieden des Spiel flüssig darstellen können


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Wenn nicht mal eine GTX 580 reichen soll wieso gibt es dann Spiele für die man dann mit einer gTX 580 590 oder der radeon hd 6990 noch mal ca. 400-700€ drauflegen muss machen die da ne gemeinsame abzocke weil die könnten doch mal weng bessere grakas herstellen damit net nur 3 verschieden des Spiel flüssig darstellen können


 
Eine 580 wird reichen! Nur eben muss auch eine 580 knabbern wenn man AA/AF und was quanti noch geschrieben hat auf die höchste Stufe stellt^^ Eine 560 wird das spiel auch flüssig darstellen nur kannst mit ihr AA/AF usw. nicht auf die höchste Stufe stellen^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Weil ersten Konsolenportieren fürn Arsch sind, die werden so grottig umgesetzt, dass sie mehr Leistung kosten als eigentlich nötig tut und zweitens es je nach Einstellung stark auf die Grafikkarte geht. Spielst du z.B. Crysis 1 mit vollen AA/AF, geht auch eine GTX 580 noch schwer in die Knie, obwohl das Game schon 4 Jahre alt ist.


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

achso hab des scho bei vielen videos gesehen gibt es ein Programm bei dem man sheen kann wie viel bilder pro sekunde bei dem und dem spiel dargestellt werden des steht immer oben in der ecke


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Jop, hat aber nichts zu sagen, da die Einstellungen im Grafikmenü ja nicht überprüfbar sind, man weiß also nicht, mit was das Game tatsächlich läuft.
Es gibt einige, die auch damit beweisen wollten, dass eine ATI 5770 Crysis in Full HD mit maximalen AA/AF in 60 fps darstellen kann.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Das Programm heißt übrigens Fraps 

Es ist aber immer Glaubenssache. Ich z.B. habe mein Leben lang nicht mit Kantenglättung gespielt und mein Monitor(/Fernseher) ist grottig, was die Spieletauglichkeit angeht. Während das für mich völlig ok ist, wenn ich ohne Kantenglättung spiele (weil ich den Unterschied außer ab 4x SSAA eh nicht wahrnehme), ist das für Leute, die hohe AA-Modi gewohnt sind ein Beinbruch und diese Leute brauchen dementsprechend auch deutlich stärkere Hardware. Ebenso sehe ich manche Funktionen wie Tesselation oder Umgebungsverdeckung für mich als nutzlos an, andere spielen nicht ohne. 

Jeder hat seine eigenen Vorlieben, danach muss sich dann auch der Hardwarebedarf richten. Ich würde sagen, kauf dir eine GTX 560 Ti und stell das Spiel so ein, dass es für dich angenehm spielbar ist (auch hier hat jeder eigene Vorstellungen, manche spielen mit 25 FPS gerne, ich habe bis 50 FPS immer ein ungutes Gefühl) und entscheide, ob dir das so reicht, spiel ruhig auch mit den Einstellungen rum und schau, welche Ansprüche du an ein Spiel hast, wie sehr du (fehlende) Kantenglättung usw. wahrnimmst, und, und, und.


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Ja auf diesem Pc hier spiele ich Crysis in unterster Grafikeinstellungen Ruckelig also des sind eigentlich net meine Träume aber ich denke mal das es für mich trotzdem noch viel geiler wird crysis in full hd und flüssig zu spielen auch wenn ich es nicht in ful hd spielen kann dann wär es auch noch geil da ich ja schlechte grafik und ruckelige spiele gewohnt bin


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Der neue PC wird für hohe Details (Metro 2033, Crysis 1) bzw. maximale Details (fast alle anderen Spiele) reichen mit einer GTX 560 Ti. Mir ging es nur darum, dass du mit dem Neuen ja dann mal ausprobieren könntest, ob du z.B. den Unterschied durch 4x Kantenglättung (Anti Aliasing; AA) siehst oder ob du das nicht brauchst- Wäre sinnvoll zu wissen bei der nächsten Beratung für eine neue Grafikkarte in einigen Jahren


----------



## -mentalist- (1. August 2011)

Hey 
Wollte mal wisen bei wie vielen FPS man es als flüssig sehen kann und ist des bei jedem unterschiedlich oder ist es doch bei Jedem gleich hab mal gelsen das es 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind die dem Auge reichen um alle flüssig darzustellen


----------



## Seeefe (1. August 2011)

Sagen wir mal mit 35 bist du auf der sicheren Seite. DU musst bedenken das die fps auch einbrechen können an manchen stellen im Game.


----------



## Abufaso (1. August 2011)

Das ist bei jedem unterschiedlich; ich glaub hier im Forum gibts sogar den Thread wo eifrig diskutiert wird ob die besagten 24 Fps (die PCGH als ausreichend erklärt hatten) genug sind


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Ist bei jedem Unterschiedlich. Ab ca. 24 FPS nimmt das Gehirn eine Bilderfolge zwar als Bewegung war, aber das Spielgefühl ist bei jedem anders. Einer meiner Freunde z.B. zockt noch auf einem ollen P4 und ist an 20 FPS gewöhnt und spielt gerne so, ich hab erst ab über 40 FPS richtig Spielfreude.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hey
> Wollte mal wisen bei wie vielen FPS man es als flüssig sehen kann und ist des bei jedem unterschiedlich oder ist es doch bei Jedem gleich hab mal gelsen das es 24 Bilder pro Sekunde sind die dem Auge reichen um alle flüssig darzustellen


 
Die 24 Bilder pro Sekunden gelten für Filme, da der Film als flüssig wahrgenommen wird, kannst du aber nicht auf Spiele ummünzen. Wichtig ist die Minimum FPS. Es nützt nichts, wenn du 150 Frames hast, wenn die Frames dabei auch mal im Game auf weniger als 10 einbrechen, dann ruckelt das.
Gerade bei Multi GPU System kann man das feststellen, dass sie zwar sehr hohe Frames generieren, aber bei den Minimum FPS stärker einbrechen als eine Single GPU Karte.


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die 24 Bilder pro Sekunden gelten für Filme, da der Film als flüssig wahrgenommen wird, kannst du aber nicht auf Spiele ummünzen.



Auch nicht immer. Wenn man drauf achtet, kann man bei langsamen Kamera-Schwenks auch bei 24fps ein Ruckeln wahrnehmen, daher wird das in Kinofilmen auch möglichst vermieden.


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch nicht immer. Wenn man drauf achtet, kann man bei langsamen Kamera-Schwenks auch bei 24fps ein Ruckeln wahrnehmen, daher wird das in Kinofilmen auch möglichst vermieden.


 
Das ist eine optische Täuschung.


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Auch nicht immer. Wenn man drauf achtet, kann man bei langsamen Kamera-Schwenks auch bei 24fps ein Ruckeln wahrnehmen, daher wird das in Kinofilmen auch möglichst vermieden.


 Ganz gutes Beispiel ist auch der (normale) Anfang vom Film "Avatar", das ruckelt nur so vor sich hin, wenn man da über den Wald fliegt


----------



## Softy (1. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Ganz gutes Beispiel ist auch der (normale) Anfang vom Film "Avatar", das ruckelt nur so vor sich hin, wenn man da über den Wald fliegt



Da schlaf ich immer ein


----------



## huntertech (1. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Da schlaf ich immer ein


 Ich nicht


----------



## -mentalist- (4. August 2011)

Hey
da ich ja heute noch die restlichen Teile bestellen werde würde ich noch gerne wissen ob ich noch irgentwas notwenidige brauche wie z. B. Wärmeleitpaste irgendwelche Kabel oder ist das alles dabei das ich dann sofort mit dem Bauen anfangen kann den hab schon mal so einen Fehler gacmht und zwar ich wollte was anderes zusammenbauen hatte nicht alle Teile und hab krankhaft versucht es trotzdem zammzubekommen das Ergebnis damals war schlimm den es war alles im Eimer das sollte mir also nicht mehr passieren


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

-mentalist- schrieb:


> Hey
> da ich ja heute noch die restlichen Teile bestellen werde würde ich noch gerne wissen ob ich noch irgentwas notwenidige brauche wie z. B. Wärmeleitpaste irgendwelche Kabel oder ist das alles dabei das ich dann sofort mit dem Bauen anfangen kann den hab schon mal so einen Fehler gacmht und zwar ich wollte was anderes zusammenbauen hatte nicht alle Teile und hab krankhaft versucht es trotzdem zammzubekommen das Ergebnis damals war schlimm den es war alles im Eimer das sollte mir also nicht mehr passieren


 Also eigentlich liegt alles bei, was man braucht, auch die WLP.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Tja, wenn man zusammenbauen will ohne alle Teile zu haben, darf man sich nicht wundern, wenn es nicht klappt. 
Wenn du dich genau nach dem How To in meiner Signatur richtest, kann nichts schief gehen.


----------



## -mentalist- (4. August 2011)

Wollte nur wissen ob in dem Paket das ich kaufe alles dabei ist mehr will ich gar nicht wissen nicht das ich irgendetwas extra noch dazu kaufen muss


----------



## huntertech (4. August 2011)

Wie gesagt, normalerweise nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. August 2011)

Kabel sind beim Brett bei, Schrauben beim Gehäuse.


----------



## -mentalist- (5. August 2011)

Weiß auch das des was jetzt kommt ziemlich bescheuert klingt aber eigentlich will ich des auch nur mal aus euerer sicht und aus reiner Neugierde wissen,falls die neuen Serien von Nvidia und AMD rauskommen wäre es da nicht klüger noch solange zu warten oder kommen die vllt erst 2012 will das wirklich nur aus reiner Neugierde wissen da manche sagen das die neuen Serien so gut werden des weiß man doch noch gar nicht oder??


----------



## Seeefe (5. August 2011)

Warten kann man immer in der IT-Branche. Die sollen erst 2012 kommen aber dann kannst auch sagen warte noch ende 2012 kommen wieder neue von daher  kauf dir jtz eine.


----------



## -mentalist- (5. August 2011)

ja wollte des nur aus reiner Neugierde wissen weil ich hätte mich schon verdammt aufgeregt wenn die 1 tag nach meiner bestellung da gewesen wären


----------

